# I got scammed. =[



## MannDude (Aug 19, 2013)

Damn kid took my $7. Now, this wasn't a lowend VPS either...

Yesterday afternoon I was still awake, it was around noon and I get a knock on my door. I don't answer, I'm not expecting anyone or anything. Doorbell rings and knocks again. I look out the blinds, no car in the driveway. Weird. So I stick my head up to glare through the top glass in the door and I see some kid walking away.

I open the door, he turns around and I say, "Hey, whats up?". I just assumed he had the wrong house. He said he was going around looking for places that needed yard work. Looking at my yard, it needed mowed. He said he'd do it cheap, like $5. I've got a tiny tiny yard right now, at most it'd take 5 minutes or so to do the front, maybe ten minutes to do the sides and back. Tiny yard. I say, "Hold on". I came inside and checked my wallet and I had $7 ones in my wallet and some twenties, so I give him the $7 and say tell him to do mine _and_ the neighbors. It's all one yard, looks stupid to go down the middle with half the grass tall and half of it cut. They mow our yard when they do theres because it takes like two minutes.

Anyway, kid said his name was Chris. I said 'nice to meet you Chris, I'm Curtis' shook his hand and he said he had to walk down to his house to get his mower. Kid was like 16 or 17. Looked like that chubby kid from Bad Santa but grown up a bit. Figured he just wanted to earn some extra money doing actual work.

Long story short, the little fucker never came back. I only paid him beforehand so I could go to sleep for a while and not worry about having him knocking on the door or ringing the doorbell waking me up. Thinking he may have got caught up with other yard work I waited until dark today to write it off as me getting had.

Now I feel like an old man. DAMN KIDS!

You live and learn. $7 life lesson. Looking at the fat little guy I should have expected him to not actually do any physical yard work. Probably spent my $7 on Mt. Dew Code red and a pack of smokes.


----------



## Gallaeaho (Aug 19, 2013)

This is why I'll never hire TheRedFox with the assumption that he won't take my money and run.

Just saying.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a feeling this is about to get interesting, I'll just sit back and watch. opcorn:


----------



## MannDude (Aug 19, 2013)

FHN-Eric said:


> I have a feeling this is about to get interesting, I'll just sit back and watch. opcorn:


Probably not.

I'm out $7 and my grass is still tall. I think that's really the end of this.


----------



## Gallaeaho (Aug 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Probably not.
> 
> I'm out $7 and my grass is still tall. I think that's really the end of this.


If it helps, I'll come and mow your lawn, but I'll charge $10, and will supply refreshments.


----------



## Sefket (Aug 19, 2013)

This was funny to read. I'm sorry lol.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 19, 2013)

Just a day in the life of MannDude.


----------



## Jade (Aug 19, 2013)

LOL that sucks haha. He looked just like the chubby kid from Bad Santa huh? Ahaha


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty bad, Just imagine how much money he got if he did the same to every house on the street.

However, I'm sure someone is smart enough to have an HD security camera so it may get interesting..


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 19, 2013)

And this is one reason to know the kids in the neighborhood...   Sorry it happened, but you never know... You may see him again.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 19, 2013)

At least it wasn't Sonwebhost taking your money :lol:


----------



## mitgib (Aug 19, 2013)

The money is not so bad, but the fact you still need to mow the lawn is the killer


----------



## MannDude (Aug 19, 2013)

mitgib said:


> The money is not so bad, but the fact you still need to mow the lawn is the killer


It's not gonna happen. I start moving stuff to my new place later this week. The management company can mow the yard when they come cleanup the house for the next tenants.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Aug 19, 2013)

Employing kids below 18 is illegal here in Sri Lanka and you could go to jail


----------



## mitgib (Aug 19, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Employing kids below 18 is illegal here in Sri Lanka and you could go to jail


So how to they earn spare cash for a movie or other entertainment?


----------



## Epidrive (Aug 19, 2013)

Life so hard, yolo. XD


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

mitgib said:


> So how to they earn spare cash for a movie or other entertainment?


Prostitution.  Wait that was some other country.

MannDude and his tales of tempting fate.   I knew this was going down in slow motion.

I say you find the fat bastard and ask for your $7 + interest.   That's what I would do.  But then again, I have the urban filth mostly trained in my area to steer clear.  You have a nice legal shiny pistol + concealed permit right?   Holster the bad boy in plain sight and go collect your bounty.  He can't be more than three blocks.

Need help finding him, oh I am game.


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

Wait, Chris was his name?  You sure it wasn't Fabozzi?


----------



## MannDude (Aug 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Prostitution.  Wait that was some other country.
> 
> MannDude and his tales of tempting fate.   I knew this was going down in slow motion.
> 
> ...


Hehe. Indiana also has open carry. I can walk around with it hanging off my side and an AR15 hanging on my back and go grocery shopping if I want.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Aug 19, 2013)

mitgib said:


> So how to they earn spare cash for a movie or other entertainment?


Sorry that age limit is 14 or something not 18  


```
Minimum age for employment
The minimum age for employment of children was raised to 14 years in December 1999 by an amendment to the Employment of Women, Young Persons and Children Act (No. 47), 1956. At present, the minimum age of employment in all sectors is 14 years. Further, through the Ministry of Labour, the legislation has been amended to provide for payment of compensation to victims, by employers violating the minimum age of employment laws.
```


----------



## MannDude (Aug 19, 2013)

You can work here at any age. Lots of kids, teens, etc work on family farms and stuff.

When I was his age, I put flyers I made in mailboxes in my neighborhood advertising that I will do yard work / mow yards. Didn't really get a good response, so I figured I'd help this dude out and let him mow my yard.

You live, you learn


----------



## Ruchirablog (Aug 20, 2013)

MannDude said:


> You can work here at any age. Lots of kids, teens, etc work on family farms and stuff.
> 
> When I was his age, I put flyers I made in mailboxes in my neighborhood advertising that I will do yard work / mow yards. Didn't really get a good response, so I figured I'd help this dude out and let him mow my yard.
> 
> You live, you learn


Its okay to work on family stuff privately. Problem is that if you employ kids and someone (probably your hater) will call child protection services and you are done


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

Wasn't this kid old enough to be an adult @MannDude?  I thought he was a mid to late teen...


----------



## texteditor (Aug 20, 2013)

MannDude said:


> You can work here at any age. Lots of kids, teens, etc work on family farms and stuff.


My first job, back when I lived in the northern part of the state, was doing detassling of corn for/through Pioneer at 13yo.

It sucked and I quit after two weeks, when I knew I had enough for a Gamecube


----------



## MannDude (Aug 20, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Wasn't this kid old enough to be an adult @MannDude?  I thought he was a mid to late teen...


Still in High School i'd reckon. Makes getting conned even worse.



texteditor said:


> My first job, back when I lived in the northern part of the state, was doing detassling of corn for/through Pioneer at 13yo.
> 
> It sucked and I quit after two weeks, when I knew I had enough for a Gamecube


Used to help my gramps out at his cabin from time to time, then 15-17 worked at a Subway, then a steakhouse after that. Worked pretty much all though High School. Subway was actually fun though, worked with friends. Steakhouse sucked.


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

Heck I delivered newspapers when I was 12 until 16.   Big old route and expanded to deliver the other competing paper too 

Spent evenings cleaning buildings and in the summers worked for my uncle cutting lawns in addition to everything else.

Kids today


----------



## Jade (Aug 20, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Heck I delivered newspapers when I was 12 until 16.   Big old route and expanded to deliver the other competing paper too
> 
> Spent evenings cleaning buildings and in the summers worked for my uncle cutting lawns in addition to everything else.
> 
> Kids today


Yeah kids today thinking they can just go and ask Mr. MaanDude to mow his lawn but get the money first then not mow it  I'm sure you'll see the kid one day again MaanDude  :lol:


----------



## Amitz (Aug 20, 2013)

I would visit his home and do something similiar to this:





Just more successful... 

"You see what happens, Chris, when you fuck a stranger in the a**! You are entering a world of pain, little Chris! A world of pain!"


----------



## MannDude (Aug 20, 2013)

Jade said:


> Yeah kids today thinking they can just go and ask Mr. MaanDude to mow his lawn but get the money first then not mow it  I'm sure you'll see the kid one day again MaanDude  :lol:


Actually, I was up late till after the sun came up a week or two ago. I was walking to the store and there was a group of kids on the corner. It then dawned on me schools back in session. I bet if I were to walk by there at 7:30AM tomorrow he'd be out there! Haha.

Anyhow, I'm not going to lose sleep over this, but I did just post this on a 'crime watchers' group on Facebook for my town. I just don't like the idea of some tubby little kid chuckling at the dumb sucker who gave him a measly $7. Hope his parents see it and figure out it's their son and have a good talking to him. Maybe ground him and be made to mow their yard with a ruler and a pair of scissors, haha.

All I know is when I was his age, if I pulled that shit and got caught I'd be in a world of trouble. My father would not be happy with that. I'd not have internet, no TV. Come home right after school and do all the crappy chores in the world for a month or two if he found out I stole / scammed someone. Due to this, I didn't get in trouble and was a good kid. (Or wasn't dumb enough to get caught doing things I shouldn't)


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

*nods* ---> wasn't dumb enough to get caught doing things I shouldn't


----------



## KS_Phillip (Aug 20, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Actually, I was up late till after the sun came up a week or two ago. I was walking to the store and there was a group of kids on the corner. It then dawned on me schools back in session. I bet if I were to walk by there at 7:30AM tomorrow he'd be out there! Haha.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm not going to lose sleep over this, but I did just post this on a 'crime watchers' group on Facebook for my town. I just don't like the idea of some tubby little kid chuckling at the dumb sucker who gave him a measly $7. Hope his parents see it and figure out it's their son and have a good talking to him. Maybe ground him and be made to mow their yard with a ruler and a pair of scissors, haha.
> 
> All I know is when I was his age, if I pulled that shit and got caught I'd be in a world of trouble. My father would not be happy with that. I'd not have internet, no TV. Come home right after school and do all the crappy chores in the world for a month or two if he found out I stole / scammed someone. Due to this, I didn't get in trouble and was a good kid. (Or wasn't dumb enough to get caught doing things I shouldn't)


They had internet when you were a teen?  Wow I feel old now


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

KS_Phillip said:


> They had internet when you were a teen?  Wow I feel old now


Join the age cult.   We were cool with 300 baud and BBSes in my teen years.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 20, 2013)

KS_Phillip said:


> They had internet when you were a teen?  Wow I feel old now


I'm 25. So I had 28Kbps as my first internet experience.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 20, 2013)

lol, very interesting story 

I was scammed by a transport dept(only $0.05 lol)


----------



## Slownode (Aug 21, 2013)

My neighbour(cop) hears of this a lot, says almost all who start young end up in prison, 70-90% depending on race.

Although they avoid my street because it's full of law/military retirees.


----------



## Sonwebhost (Sep 6, 2013)

At least it wasn't Sonwebhost taking your money  :lol:

Chris is coming back to your door so have his $7 ready. That's how to rool


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Sep 10, 2013)

MannDude said:


> When I was his age, I put flyers I made in mailboxes in my neighborhood advertising that I will do yard work / mow yards. Didn't really get a good response, so I figured I'd help this dude out and let him mow my yard.


When i was his age i started my first ever web host, which i sold last year for £x,xxx :3

- Alexander


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 10, 2013)

haha that sucks man.

Just think, if he spent 8 hours a day going door to door 5 days a week he could easy get at least 25 people a day to say yes which is like a 30k salary.

Kinds of the hosts of tomorrow take note, you can make more profit without outlay or a paypal account every summer from now on instead of starting wtfhost or omfghosting.


----------



## drmike (Sep 10, 2013)

Sadly, when you get into less savory urban environments, these scams are so common.

Forget where I saw it, but was a well known panhandler who fakes and stages his poverty plight.  Here he's pulling in 6 figures a year and living rather large.

I tend to reserve pay until after someone has done work


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Sep 10, 2013)

Interesting read. This is why I always pay after the work is completed, the most he will get is maybe half up front then if its completed correctly he will get the other half if not well he can get back to work untill its done right. LOL Sorry for the hard lesson to learn but I find kids today are very lazy they grow up with a silver spoon in their mouths and a iphone in their pocket.  opcorn:


----------



## Jeffrey (Sep 10, 2013)

I've actually done something like this years back, with some old neighborhood friends.  We rang doorbells and told them we were doing a fundraiser for our school.  We actually had papers from our school showing we were doing a fundraiser, however, that paper was old and we kept the money to ourselves.  Sure, I felt bad for it, but I was pressured into it and I was like 10 or 11 at the time.


----------



## drmike (Sep 10, 2013)

Dude, come on now, I think that was a summer host experience.


----------



## rsk (Sep 13, 2013)

Maybe it is time to pay a bit more and get the job done


----------

